# We are selling our farm - east central WI



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

After a year long fight in court, we have lost our rights to the land we had permanent rent rights on for the last 15 years. We came to the difficult decision, if we can't have the whole parcel, we don't want to stay. 6 acres isn't enough for us. 
Difficult, because we are well established here and its such a superb area. We never intended to leave.

We have purchased a foreclosed farm on the other side of the state, and can't move till we sell. 

Although, there are no details posted yet, my husbands auto repair business is also for sale. It is a well established, well-known, busy shop that has been the sole income here for a very long time. He is willing to work someone right in so no customers are lost in the transition process. This would be a dream for a good mechanic. Work across the driveway and believe me, the business is there.

Here is the link to the listing. I can answer any questions about the area if anyone is interested.

http://www.landrorealty.com/index.php?option=com_ezrealty&task=detail&id=437&Itemid=


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Is that... a cow wandering around the front lawn?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

most likely. I know there are some pics of goats on the lawn also.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

That place would cost a fortune in rural Idaho. What's the cost of living/unemployment rate there?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That is typically priced for this area. Run of the mill, poisoned farm land is 8000$ an acre and keeps going up. There is plenty of work here. Aside from being a very strong small business area, this is a prime location for commuting.
We are only 30 minutes from Appleton, 45 from Fond-u-Lac, Manitowoc, and Green Bay, one hour from OshKosh, and 1 1/2 from Madison and Milwaukee. 
There are many factory type businesses, such as Ariens, Brillion Iron Works, Kaytee, Oshkosh truck, etc... Yet the way its set up, it seems like we are a million miles from nowhere. But standard town amenities are only 12 minute drive. The 'big city' type mall is 40 minutes. 

We are only minutes from 2 State Parks, and 5 miles off the lake. One HUGE benefit is we are in the only township left on this side of the state with no zoning, and it's likely to stay that way. This is a strong area for self-sufficiency, preppers, homeschooling, etc... Also, compared to Idaho, this is a very lush area. 

We never wanted to leave here.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Really beautiful place...........sorry you have to leave it!


----------

